# New Wanderlei sig



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been bored a bit so i fooled arround and did this:

If someone wants it, i'll gladly donate it. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I like what you did with the brushing around the pictures, really neat. 
I think the color works good (along with the b/w and such)
Maybe try black for the border, or without a border in general
The text looks ok to me where it is, maybe a different font though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The font/font colour and border throws it off a bit. But otherwise it's a great sig. Clipping masks?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> The font/font colour and border throws it off a bit. But otherwise it's a great sig. Clipping masks?


That's what I was thinking, or else a solid color layer above the photos and then erased with an abstract style brush.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah it's one of the default brushes, chalk 36 if I'm not mistaken  I whore that brush for smudging.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Yeah it's one of the default brushes, chalk 36 if I'm not mistaken  I whore that brush for smudging.


I used to do that too. With the scattering and all that fun stuff.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Composure said:


> That's what I was thinking, or else a solid color layer above the photos and then erased with an abstract style brush.





Composure said:


> I like what you did with the brushing around the pictures, really neat.
> I think the color works good (along with the b/w and such)
> Maybe try black for the border, or without a border in general
> The text looks ok to me where it is, maybe a different font though.





KryOnicle said:


> The font/font colour and border throws it off a bit. But otherwise it's a great sig. Clipping masks?


Thanks for the appreciations guys.
And for the suggestions, critics and advices. Like i've said: i am newbie in the art of Photoshopping, and for now i am still learning the basics. It's a lot of fun.

@composure: i ttok your advice and changed the border to black. You were right: it looks better, sharper. 10x Regarding the font: this one i liked the most. Where can i find more fonts, like the one in your Bader sig? Can i download some from a site?! That one looks great.

@kry: yup...default brushes. but i don't know the name of it :laugh: like i've said. I kept on modifying the pic till i thought this is it.

Thanks for the advices once again. They are very welcomed.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.dafont.com/ for fonts man. Best site for em.

To save them for photoshop, extract them to 'Program Files > Common Files > Adobe > Fonts'


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

limba said:


> Thanks for the appreciations guys.
> And for the suggestions, critics and advices. Like i've said: i am newbie in the art of Photoshopping, and for now i am still learning the basics. It's a lot of fun.
> 
> @composure: i ttok your advice and changed the border to black. You were right: it looks better, sharper. 10x Regarding the font: this one i liked the most. Where can i find more fonts, like the one in your Bader sig? Can i download some from a site?! That one looks great.
> ...


Like Kry said, dafont.com It has lots of fonts to download. Here's the one used in my Bader sig:
http://www.dafont.com/masterplan.font


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> http://www.dafont.com/ for fonts man. Best site for em.
> 
> To save them for photoshop, extract them to 'Program Files > Common Files > Adobe > Fonts'





Composure said:


> Like Kry said, dafont.com It has lots of fonts to download. Here's the one used in my Bader sig:
> http://www.dafont.com/masterplan.font


10x guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Also, if you are looking for any brushes. I usually use www.brusheezy.com


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Also, if you are looking for any brushes. I usually use www.brusheezy.com


Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Also, if you are looking for any brushes. I usually use www.brusheezy.com


Or deviantart.com also has some brushes as well.


----------

